

Ask HN: When do you Commit Changes in Version Control? - michael_fine

In git/any version control, at what point do you commit changes? After a single file? After the feature starts working? In arbitrary chunks?
======
redspark
When I feel like I have reached a stopping point/mini milestone. Might be a
single file, might be multiple files/directories.

